# Buying first Surefire. need opinions



## AlexSchira (Dec 27, 2005)

It's official, it's about time I get my hands on a personal light powerful enough to impress some friends and as a self-defense light in general. I have some experience with tactical lights, mostly how to hold a light when using an ASP baton and the like. Well, if all this new technology and innovations around, it's about time I get my hands on a good tact-light. 
I've looked over the line on their website, but it all just kind of runs together. I just need a two-cell, pocket-sized and well-priced light I can carry inside an interior jacket pocket, in a pair of old jeans, just where people won't ask why I'm carrying a light. The Executive Elite seems to fit the bill, but I need to hear some honest opinions before I started deciding on anodized finish and larnyards. I'm quite aware of the 123 battery strengths and limits, and of the general Surefire quality, but is this light decent or should I look at something higher end? The 'Defender' variant doesn't look as inviting, even though this will be a defense light. I think I'll lay my boxing experience and MMA background on the line if it means having a flashlight that looks like a flashlight, I'm not much for the spikes on the barrel and tailcap. 
Any opinions on the Executive Elite, or the personal lights in general?


----------



## bwaites (Dec 27, 2005)

The E2E is a GREAT light, and the "starter" light, so to speak, when you talk about EDC lights.

I personally prefer the A2, but it is a little bulkier.

HAIII is the way to go, holds up much better than the other options.

Bill


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 27, 2005)

If you really want them to be blown away by the lumens-to-size ratio,use a 6P with a P61 lamp assembly (120 lumens) and a pair of Surefire 123A cells.

Or make yourself a [mostly] Surefire version of the Digilight NT9. Start with a Surefire 6P; replace the P60 lamp with a Digilight or G&P G90 high-pressure xenon (175 lumens); and fill it with two unprotected RCR123A cells. Charge 'em with a $12 DSD smart charger.

The NT9, I'm pretty sure, has protection circuitry that will cut off curent to your cells before they can be damaged by overdischarge. If you "roll your own" unprotected light, you must be ever-vigilant.

Or consider using a 6P with a $11 or $12 3.7V xenon lamp asembly and a single Pila 168S or Wolf Eyes 168B cell. G&P's lamp assembly is rated 70 lumens; Wolf Eyes, 80. I think the Wolf Eyes will fit. The only source I know of for the G&P is CPF dealer Emillion. I'm a hotwire, and this is my current 2-cell setup.

Don't discount one of the 3W regulated LED modules from BugOutGear USA, G&P, or Emillion. At 70 to 80 lumens, they can hold their own with 6V incandescents and appear more blinding when vewed straight on. I have one of Emillion's switcahble 3W/1W modules on the way, and it may replace my 3.7V xenon lamp.


----------



## colubrid (Dec 27, 2005)

*" I think I'll lay m boing experience and MMA background on the line if it means having a flashlight that looks like a flashlight"*

What does "lay M boing experience" mean? I know what MMA (=Mixed martial arts) is but what does the rest mean?


----------



## AlexSchira (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry about that, fixed it in the edit.
'My boxing experience'. 
...this...is why they make people wear headgear nowadays. The other day I got my hand stuck in the disk drive of this computer. 
I...don't remember how it got there...


----------



## *Bryan* (Dec 27, 2005)

The E2e is a great light. Very bright for it's size. It is also very adaptable to mods. You can throw a KL1 or KL4 head on it if you choose. All around a great light to start with and very easy to conceal. 

It was my first light and I would have kept it if it wasn't for the sickness of liking LED's.........

Good luck!


----------



## CLHC (Dec 27, 2005)

Go with the SureFire E2e! Besides it very. . .what's that word again? Modular? You can buy additional "upgrade" parts for it if you so desire in the future as mentioned throughout CPF. The stock lamp assembly is the HOLA that'll run for roughly 60 minutes or so and has an output of 60 Lumens. You can also "step-down" to the LOLA with the 25 Lumen output and a runtime of about 2.5 hours. But I'm sure you already know that. . .So sorry for the babble here. . .The SureFire E2e is a great "entry level" EDC light so to speak as BWaites mentioned above.

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## NikolaTesla (Dec 27, 2005)

E2D is same light output. Only costs a little more. It can stand up on end and be a temporary room lamp if need be.

Makes a nice cat scratcher to if you have a cat. They love it.:laughing:


----------



## Sburr23 (Dec 27, 2005)

The E2E is a great light. The only way to put a lanyard on the E2E is by attaching it to the pocket clip. I prefer lanyards attached to the tailcap myself so I like the E2D. I would also say get it in HA finish.


Steve


----------



## CLHC (Dec 28, 2005)

You can also get one of McGizmo's tailcaps found at The Sandwich Shoppe.


----------



## Flakey (Dec 28, 2005)

i just got my own first surefire light. i must say whatever light you choose, im sure you will enjoy it. I opted for the hard anodizing III treatment and am very impressed with it thusfar so far my C3:Centurian has been dropped on ceramic tile and concrete with NO i repeat NO visible damage to the light. not even a scratch, a big change from my mag lights that really show how they have been treated. you might want to look at the C: (combat light series) i dont know if you will be carrying a gun or any other instrument in your main hand but the grip ring and square battery housing of my C3 is really usefull. im not sure about the size of your pocket but you might want to go to a surefire dealer and compare the size of a 2 and 3 cell light. the difference between 65 lumens and 105 lumens for one hour is a significant difference. and for only about 1 more inch on the light it might be worth its heft (which is quite minimal i might add) i carry my C3 clipped to the inside of my left jeans pocket every day and it isnt intrusive and extreemly handy at times. honestly though find a surefire dealer neer you and pick up every light and put it in your pocket, practice removing it from your pocket. think about how it would be used and what you are willing to compromise on. personally i like having a 6D cell light in my pocket as opposed to a 3D cell but if legnth is an issue for you by all means grab that E2E! great lights all around i must say!


----------



## nc987 (Dec 28, 2005)

I own a small collection of SureFire personal lights. E2L, L5, U2, both winelights (E2E and E1E) and a 6P, I also have a M3T but its hardly a personal light. Anyways my latest purchase was a E2L off of a tradeshow rep for 53 dollars last week. This light has blown me away, i had fiddled with one of these before and it didnt impress me but once I got it out in the dark I was very impressed. It doesnt have much spill as im used to coming from the L5, U2, etc. But whats really impressive is the throw and perfection of the beam. Its a very intense beam and the symmetry is perfect. I have become a big fan of the TIR lenses now. The flashlight feels good and light in your hands and the 6 hours of runtime really appealed to me coming from these other lights where your lucky to get a full hour out of a new set of batteries. Since I got this my other lights still have their purposesand get used but this is my EDC for now. I would highly recommend this or the E1L as a first Surefire light. Hope this helps.


----------



## AlexSchira (Dec 28, 2005)

One thing for sure, I'm looking into the Hard Anodizing. 
The E2D is starting to look a bit more tempting, ten more dollars than the Ha Executive. But is the black finish on the E2D the same as the gray/green stuff on the E2E? That 'Sawing through lesser flashlights' thing sounds...well, it sounds plain out tempting, and I'm wondering if the E2D has the same HA on it. I'm pretty active in martial arts, and we never stop making fun of the soccer moms who buy kobutans, never learn how to use one, and just swing them and flail their keyrings at a guy when he goes up to ask for directions. The Defender, looks more like a flashlight with a rollguard, and I like that. I've trained and experienced realistic self defense scenarios, and I don't mean 'Grab his arm, twist laterally, scream that he is invading your personal space....', I mean I know how to break a kneecap and run before I get sued. Currently not carrying a gun, I prefer ASP sticks. 
So, is the finish the same on the Defender? Or is the glossy black something else? I haven't made any decisions yet, just wondering.


----------



## John N (Dec 28, 2005)

The E2e is not only a good light, but it is a benchmark that will change how you look at lights.

While any of the lights will work well in a jacket pocket, the E2e is significantly thiner, making it much better selection for jean pockets which are typically somewhat tight.

I would suggest the HAIII hard anodize, it holds up very well to use.

BTW, I think the E2d black is HAII, not HAIII. There have also been a few folks who have found the tailguard to be bothersome. Personally, I think the E2e is as close to perfection as it gets.

-john


----------



## George1 (Dec 28, 2005)

Another vote for a E2E to start. Good light and very modular. I also like the Kl1 head - good cell life and good throw.


----------



## oldgrandpajack (Dec 28, 2005)

John N said:


> ...BTW, I think the E2d black is HAII, not HAIII. There have also been a few folks who have found the tailguard to be bothersome. Personally, I think the E2e is as close to perfection as it gets.
> 
> -john






Hi John:

The Surefire E2D is HA III Black. Surefire calls the other black finish "Type II", as with the 6P or Z2, for example.

HA II doesn't exist.

oldgrandpajack


----------



## John N (Dec 28, 2005)

oldgrandpajack said:


> The Surefire E2D is HA III Black. Surefire calls the other black finish "Type II", as with the 6P or Z2, for example.
> 
> HA II doesn't exist.



Ah. I always thought "Type II" meant "HA II". My mistake. I guess I extrapolated from their statement about HAIII being "Military Specification Type III hard-anodized"1.

Interesting that the E2D is HAIII because they are a bit vauge on their sales page: "coated in a super rugged military-specification finish"2.

-john


(1) From the SF E2e product web page.
(2) From the SF E2d product web page.


----------



## AlexSchira (Dec 28, 2005)

That confused me as well. With the E2E, they never stop talking about the anodizing. Then, with the combat-orientated version, they just skim that over and talk about the battery life. I was considering the E2D for the flanges, but looking at it now, it looks...well, like an obvious weapon. I thought the sharp bits could pass as a rollguard, but seeing other pictures of it, this thing could probably nick my hand or clothes. I live in the city, imagine some one bumping up against me in the subway and losing a kidney. The E2E just looks more low-key. It looks like a somewhat stocky Mini Mag. I've carried Mags for years, nobody notices them, nobody cares, it's just a little light. I don't want this thing to scream 'Dangerous, Do Not Make Eye Contact With This Guy', I want it to just sit in my pocket and occasionally ring up a chime of 'Hey, is that a flashlight?'. The E2E just looks friendlier.


----------



## oldgrandpajack (Dec 28, 2005)

If you are buying your first Surefire, in order to impress your friends, the E2E-HA is the way to go.

If you are looking for a practicle flashlight, you will carry on your person 24/7, get the E1E-HA. I carry two, and don't even know they're there, until I need one.

The Surefire E2O is a great compromise. Extremely practicle and useful light, for everyday use. The last E2O's I sold, also had the Z57 clickie switch.

If you can find a store with old stock, you may be able to get one of the above, with the Z52 LOTC. Very little chance of finding any though. Surefire has declared the Z52 obsolete, and doesn't have any in stock.

Forget about these lights being used as defensive weapons. Surefire promotes these as tactical lights, when used in conjunction with a weapon. Gives law enforcement and military types an advantage.

If you need a defensive light, but aren't permitted to carry a weapon, try the 6D MagLight.  

oldgrandpajack


----------



## AlexSchira (Dec 28, 2005)

...I am legally certified to use police-issue nunchaku...
I...used to have a substance abuse problem...And lived near a Learning Annex.
But seriously, I prefer impact weapons to the much more sue-happy and more lethal alternatives. Closest dealer is a good forty minutes drive, not sure how their stock is. Worse comes to worse, a stock E2E is nothing I can complain about. The accessories aren't as expansive as I'd like, but a couple filters and a box of 123s should do me. One quick question to the weapon-savy here. 
Let's say...I'm waiting outside a movie theater while the staff cleans it, and a smartass ten year old makes an off-color crack about my boots or jacket, is it legal to just flash this thing into the bugger's eyes just to prove a point?
Okay, that's just a secret fantasy of mine, but has anyone ever lost control and done that?


----------



## DigMe (Dec 28, 2005)

AlexSchira said:


> Let's say...I'm waiting outside a movie theater while the staff cleans it, and a smartass ten year old makes an off-color crack about my boots or jacket, is it legal to just flash this thing into the bugger's eyes just to prove a point?



Point being...? I have a really bright flashlight? I'm a grown man who is unable to shrug off the comments of a 10 year old? 

brad cook


----------



## AlexSchira (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes, that and sarcasm. I apologize for the off-sense of humor, I've been working on stifling that for a while.
Just a question to Surefire owners in general, what's included with the lights?


----------



## CLHC (Dec 28, 2005)

If you're referring to the SureFire E2e, E2d—2 SF123 Lithium batteries, the flashlight itself, that's all that comes with the package. The others such as SureFire M3, SF.M6 come with two LAs as an example + lanyard for the SF.M3. I have the first generation SureFire M6 so I don't know if a lanyard is now included since mine did not.


----------



## AlexSchira (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the help so far, one last question. I've seen the G2, and the rechargable adapter, and I've started wondering if the size and durability factor of the E2E has anything over a rechargable-converted G2. From what I've seen, any Executive series would probably outlast a G2 because of the Nitrolon compared to HA-3 Anodization. Is thirty bucks a year for batteries worth the size and style factor of the E2E? My tightwad alter-ego is telling me to just get a G2 and make it recharge, but this E2E sounds like something I can take through hell and back. I'd hate to end this with a coin flip, so what are some advantages of the Executive over a converted G2?


----------



## John N (Dec 28, 2005)

I think they will both hold up fine. The G2 will probably show it's age more than the E2e HA, but they will both hold up to heavy use.

The main difference in these is the size. The E2e is much skinnier and as such easier to carry in jean pockets or whatever. 

That said, I don't really feel like SF does a good job with rechargable lights (SF 10X excepted) and personally would avoid the G2 rechargable conversion. 

-john


----------



## carrot (Dec 28, 2005)

From what I hear, the G2's Nitrolon body is exceptionally durable, so I wouldn't discount it just because it's plastic -- I own one, and it feels like, aside from the fire in Hell, I could take it there and back.


----------



## AlexSchira (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm not dissing the plastic, just being realistic on long-term wear and tear. I'm simply pitting a very high-end polymer against an extremely high-end aluminum anodize. So, eliminating the recharge converter due to quality, it's the G2's price vs the E2E's anodizing, often complained about clip, lockout switch, and somewhat smaller size. Now, if I consider the amount of holsters and straps I have on this very desk as I type, I can compensate for the shortened clip. If it comes down to lumens, G2 has five more, but of course the equal cut in runtime. That's not counting bulb replacements. 
Price vs size. I'm a part-time comedian, there should be an easy joke for that, but I'm too busy rubbing my chin and looking at comparison charts. Now, if I had a less active lifestyle, I'd go with the G2 without a second thought. But as it is, I carry quite a few tools and gadgets with me even when traveling light. All my jackets have deep pockets and interior pockets, some of which would warmly accept a G2, but I need a year-round light that I can carry when the weather changes. It's the 28th, and today, outside Chicago, I saw a bunch of geese coming back from their month-long migraton down South. This is going to be one warm winter. 
It's official. E2E. 
Thanks for all the help, guys, I'll be sure to report back after I get my hands on it!


----------



## CLHC (Dec 28, 2005)

Well if you're "worried" about the clip and all, there's a Kydex holster with tritium insert that Tad Gear sells specifically for the SureFire E2e that really looks "executive" looking and not some disheveled looking piece of plastic. The Nitrolon is very tough on abuse. I use one at work on a construction site. I've used MEK to clean the body off of the SF.G2 when it gets covered with 2-part epoxy and all. It sure does stand up well. Aside from dropping aluminium bodied flashlights and getting dings and what not, that's not a common thing with the Nitrolon.


----------



## philiphb (Dec 28, 2005)

I have a couple of E2E's a C2, C3, and Z2. I always carry an E2E. Batteries from batterystation.com for CPF'ers are $1.00 each so there is no big deal in their expense. Given all the options I EDC an E2E.:devil:


----------



## Flakey (Dec 29, 2005)

the one thing that i would warn you about the G2 is that, yes it is a surefire, yes it is made exceptionally well but YES it does look like somthing that you purchased from target. Either way you are getting a great flashlight but if you do want somthing that is impressive and will make people ohhh and ahhh, grab that executive! i look at my C3 all the time and say, damn that thing looks cool. the G2 just looks like a flashlight, not a surefire. (until you see the beam)


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 29, 2005)

AlexSchira said:


> this thing could probably nick my hand or clothes. I live in the city, imagine some one bumping up against me in the subway and losing a kidney. The E2E just looks more low-key. It looks like a somewhat stocky Mini Mag. I've carried Mags for years, nobody notices them, nobody cares, it's just a little light. I don't want this thing to scream 'Dangerous, Do Not Make Eye Contact With This Guy', I want it to just sit in my pocket and occasionally ring up a chime of 'Hey, is that a flashlight?'. The E2E just looks friendlier.



If the E2D does all that, I wonder what the L6 Porky does to people


----------



## Double_A (Dec 29, 2005)

Get the E2e

Lots of people get the G2 simple because it's the cheapest SF, and then they complain because it's plastic when they really wanted something more "credible" looking, they end spending more money buying another SF.

Others buy the 6P becasuse they don't want to make the mistake the above group made. They end up buying another SF because the 6P just doesn't carry well unless in a belt pouch.

Be smart, save your money and do it right the first time get the E2e!


----------



## GadgetTravel (Dec 29, 2005)

If you really want to impress people get a 9P and a high output lamp. You should see the reactions that gets. It will also run on Pila rechargeables. But for something smaller you might consider the E2L. It isnt as bright as the E2E but it has great throw. Another big advantage of the E2L is that it will run on rechargeable 123s thus cutting the cost of operations. I bought an E2E and love the beam, but since putting a KL4 head on it, and a Pila rechargeable battery on the inside, I havent put the incandescent head back on it.


----------



## AlexSchira (Dec 29, 2005)

Well, the E2O seems to be the E2E with the alternate lamp and a longer clip, for the same price. 
Any opinions on the E2E over the E2O for EDC? I can probably switch the clip on the E2E, it'd be cheaper than buying the 60 lumen bulb for the E2O.


----------



## quokked (Dec 29, 2005)

The E20 is the E2e with a lower output lamp 
It really depends, personally I got a SF E2e-SG which has the Higher Output (65 Lumens) lamp assembly, the only thing you miss out on is the run time but to be honest with you 50 minutes of bright light is a lot.

The E20 just has the lower output lamp assembly in it being one with 25 lumens and 2.5 hours runtime (Surefires numbers) 

Personally I like the extra power and the niceness of having 65 lumens on tap in such a small light people go :huh2: when they see how bright that little thing is... 

My vote is go with the E2e! you can always just buy the lower output lamp and stick it in if you need longer runtimes.


----------



## AlexSchira (Dec 29, 2005)

In that case, the E2E is still king, and I'll probably just get a new clip for it. Thanks!


----------



## AlexSchira (Jan 1, 2006)

Before I run out for a party, here's an update. I'm heading out to get the dang thing on Monday, and I'm already looking into possible upgrades in the future. If I really do fall in love with this thing, imagine putting a KL4 head on it, some high-end rechargables, a longer E2O clip if I must, and a few filters.
...hey...anyone ever watch Star Wars and honestly think the lightsabers look like cheap Surefire knock-offs?
Those things don't even have pocket clips!


----------



## CLHC (Jan 1, 2006)

I wonder if where you're going to purchase the SureFire, will let you "see" the KL4's lighting first. Few do, most don't. . .


----------



## Moorcroft (Jan 1, 2006)

I've just read the thread and would add my twopence worth in favour of the Surefire E2e. It was my first serious light and is first class for carry and for accessorising. Failing that I would take the P6. I bought the G2 next but that was a mistake because the P6 has more build-on opportunities. I had the G2 because it was cheap and with the optional P61 lamp is a bright 120 lumens.

The P6 can be developed into a three or even four cell lamp which can be awesome with other accessories.

However if it is size and carryability you are after you cannot beat the E2e

Hempstalls


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jan 1, 2006)

AlexSchira said:


> Before I run out for a party, here's an update. I'm heading out to get the dang thing on Monday, and I'm already looking into possible upgrades in the future. If I really do fall in love with this thing, imagine putting a KL4 head on it, some high-end rechargables, a longer E2O clip if I must, and a few filters.
> ...hey...anyone ever watch Star Wars and honestly think the lightsabers look like cheap Surefire knock-offs?
> Those things don't even have pocket clips!



I have a KL4 and a two stage tailswitch on mine. I use a Pila in it. It is a super light in that configuration although basic is quite nice.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 1, 2006)

Gadget,
Can you help?
Which 2 stage (ohms rating) switch do you have on the KL4 (with the 2 cell body) and how many lumens do you estimate it puts out on low?


----------



## Moorcroft (Jan 1, 2006)

If I can add my two pence worth into the discussion I would take the E2e everytime. It was my first serious light and it's the one I go for first every time I want an easy carry light with attitude.

There are so many options available,too, from the wide range of accessories. 

So it's versatile and not one to become bored with.


----------



## AlexSchira (Jan 4, 2006)

It's sitting next to my keyboard right now.
...it's the single greatest thing I've ever owned. 
Don't tell my girlfriend that.
This thing lights up an entire house-wide basement, and that's without a beamshaper for flood enhancement. Hundred fifty foot spot beam, can't wait to test it in a dar field. The anodization can in fact saw through other flashlights. Just ask the remains of the cheapie I sacrificed just to prove this. This is the first item I've owned that doesn't become somewhat worn in the first day of generous use. It actually looks somewhat newer than when I took it out of the box because of a dust that had gotten in there. I understand the color isn't paint, but the actual anodization, which can vary by flashlight and even by individual component. My E2E looks somewhat darker than the others I've seen, more of a blue-gray then the dull green that seems to be standard. Still slightly green, but gray enough that I find it suits my personality quite well. 
And...it's so tiny...I always imagined these things were compact, yes, but it's smaller than a Mini Mag, even. The more I just look at it, the more I realize how well it is designed. The scallops on the head so it can't be set down and left to burn out without warning. The larnyard ring on the clip. the texture on the clickie. 
And the beam. The first perfect beam I've ever held in my hands. Whiter than the sun, much more portable, and now a permanent resident of my jeans pocket. My only regret, is how long it'll take to save up to upgrade this darling to a more powerful and longer lasting KL4 LED. But until then, this is more than I could ever ask for.


----------



## Flakey (Jan 4, 2006)

let me get to you early. buy pila rechargeable batteries to put into that thing. save your self a FORTUNE. You wont understand how great having rechargables is until you have them. right now you have the mercedes of flashlights (not AMG though ... still need HOLA). Now driving that mercedes around with its 5.0L V8 is alot of fun and the best experience you have ever had in a car. the one place it hurts is at the gas station. you see $50 to fill up and it hurts. so your cruising on the freeway. and you think lets make a quick trip up to a hundred and twenty mph? but you stop yourself. no ... i dont want to waste a tank. ill just cruise. now imagine you have the same car with a gas tank that just fills itself up periodically. yeah ... that would ROCK! same thing with your light. you know that guilty feeling you have when you leave it on for more that a few seconds (i know you feel it) its the same reason you wont buy the high output assembly. 20 minutes at a time is probably more light than you will use in one day. but you dont want to waste those precious 123's. buy some pilas and light up EVERYTHING! just because you can. have this quesition in your mind at all times, "I wonder what that would look like ... if it were 65 lumens brighter?" lol! welcome to the surefire cult =)


----------



## carrot (Jan 4, 2006)

AlexSchira said:


> It's sitting next to my keyboard right now.
> ...it's the single greatest thing I've ever owned.
> Don't tell my girlfriend that.
> This thing lights up an entire house-wide basement, and that's without a beamshaper for flood enhancement. Hundred fifty foot spot beam, can't wait to test it in a dar field. The anodization can in fact saw through other flashlights. Just ask the remains of the cheapie I sacrificed just to prove this. This is the first item I've owned that doesn't become somewhat worn in the first day of generous use. It actually looks somewhat newer than when I took it out of the box because of a dust that had gotten in there. I understand the color isn't paint, but the actual anodization, which can vary by flashlight and even by individual component. My E2E looks somewhat darker than the others I've seen, more of a blue-gray then the dull green that seems to be standard. Still slightly green, but gray enough that I find it suits my personality quite well.
> ...



Can we have a picture of the E2e with the remains of the poor victim flashlight?


----------



## AlexSchira (Jan 4, 2006)

...that image is too disturbin...tink those Iraq beheading videos...that, and I was so frustrated at how long it took to saw through the switch mechanism I stomped the thing into splinters after I got it halved. Sorry...but some day...when another plastic cheapie betrays me, its master, I will make an example of it...


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jan 4, 2006)

Numbers said:


> Gadget,
> Can you help?
> Which 2 stage (ohms rating) switch do you have on the KL4 (with the 2 cell body) and how many lumens do you estimate it puts out on low?




Sorry, wasnt ignoring you but looking for the order because I cant remember what it was for sure. Unfortunately I cant find it, I think it was on a mac notebook that had to get reformated by our IT people because it managed to get its operating system seriously gobsmacked. I think the first one I got was a 15 ohm and I decided it didnt knock it down enough so I got a 30 ohm as well. Im not sure I am good at estimating lumens. I end up putting the one I think is 15 ohm back on the 2 cell with KL4 and have the 30 ohm on a E1L that I travel with. The logic being that the 2 cell with KL4 is usually on the nightstand with several other lights and is running on Pilas so I dont really care as much about running out of juice. I carry the E1L at times so I am more concerned about low power on it. Sorry I cant help more.

There are some threads on the topic in the McGizmo section. Also, Lighthound who sells them and is great to deal with has beamshots of different resistance tailswitches on his website that I found quite useful to look at. Hope this helps.


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jan 5, 2006)

Flakey said:


> let me get to you early. buy pila rechargeable batteries to put into that thing. save your self a FORTUNE. You wont understand how great having rechargables is until you have them. right now you have the mercedes of flashlights (not AMG though ... still need HOLA). Now driving that mercedes around with its 5.0L V8 is alot of fun and the best experience you have ever had in a car. the one place it hurts is at the gas station. you see $50 to fill up and it hurts. so your cruising on the freeway. and you think lets make a quick trip up to a hundred and twenty mph? but you stop yourself. no ... i dont want to waste a tank. ill just cruise. now imagine you have the same car with a gas tank that just fills itself up periodically. yeah ... that would ROCK! same thing with your light. you know that guilty feeling you have when you leave it on for more that a few seconds (i know you feel it) its the same reason you wont buy the high output assembly. 20 minutes at a time is probably more light than you will use in one day. but you dont want to waste those precious 123's. buy some pilas and light up EVERYTHING! just because you can. have this quesition in your mind at all times, "I wonder what that would look like ... if it were 65 lumens brighter?" lol! welcome to the surefire cult =)



Wait, can you use Pilas with an E2E incandescent? I know you can use them with the LED heads but I didnt know you could use them with incandescents.


----------



## Flakey (Jan 5, 2006)

I know they work fine with 3 cell lights. might be a different story witth the 2 cell light but i dont see why. if not i know there are rechargeable options out there.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Gadget-- all info is welcomed. 
I think I can just order the tail cap with, lets say the 15 ohm because I think (I read somewhere) that the boards by themselves, ( say a 30 or 60 ohm) are only a few bucks and easily installed in the tail cap. I will confirm with Lighthound before I order.
Now I am going to look at the beamshots on that site.


----------



## AlexSchira (Jan 9, 2006)

Question...
When the tailcap button is in the locked, constant on position, is a little rattling sound normal?


----------



## CLHC (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a _slight_ rattle with my SureFire M2 with the clickie and it isn't annoyingly bothersome to me. The rattle sounds like the batteries in the body and not from the tailcap. I have to find my SF.E2e to check and see if it has a rattle and humm. . .


----------



## Lunarmodule (Jan 10, 2006)

AlexSchira said:


> Question...
> When the tailcap button is in the locked, constant on position, is a little rattling sound normal?



AlexSchira,

You have struck upon one of my big nitpicks about my SF lights. The plastic componnts inside the clickie switch do rattle around, this is perfectly - unfortunately - normal and no cause for concern. At least its not so pronounced on the larger clickies (C/P/Z or M series) but its REALLY evident on my U2. It sounds like maracas if you shake it when its on, OK an exaggeration but it IS quite audible, NOT cell rattle. At least it only is an issue when the clickie is depressed, i.e. light ON.


----------



## AlexSchira (Jan 19, 2006)

Still loving the E2E. Anodizing can still file my nails weeks after I bought it. 
Now, here's the only issue. Surefire raised their prices a DAY after I got this thing. I currently have the two factory-issue 123s inside the light, and a two-pack the store threw in with it. Four 123s. That won't last me a week.
Some one mentioned protected Li-On cells for this thing. Anyone have any experience using rechargables in an E2E? As in stock incandescent, not the LED head. I'd love being able to use this thing worry-free, but I'm also worried the runtime will be cut back in case of a tight spot. Also...how does this thing compare to the Mag Charger? I read something recently where some one trashed Surefire, preaching that the Charger was the more 'American' route. Well...I love Mags, but I can't exactly carry a four cell nightstick of a light in the change pocket of my jeans. If the Li-ons really turn out decent, I may use it as a counterpoint to that guy's Mag-fondling and SF-shunning. Also. Can't help but notice the larnyard rings on the clip, very nice.
...Yet I don't own a larnyard...Yet.
Bu so far, I've managed to hold off buying another one out of pure impulse. But if I did...just metaphorically, what would be the ideal back-up to this gray-anodized darling? A 6P? Another E2E? E1L? A good old G2? This isn't for EDC, I mean I travel a bit and would like a second light in case a traveling companion needs a loaner or the Executive needs a tag team partner. 
Also, my other half hasn't found out how much this thing costs. She called it 'cute', and I'm thinking of picking her up a E1E or something similar to keep her hands off mine.


----------



## carrot (Jan 19, 2006)

You can get batteries elsewhere... Streamlight, Pentagonlight, Amondotech, and Batterystation all sell their own brands of CR123A. I use Amondotech, and I can't tell any difference between the performance of Amondotech Titanium vs Surefire.

In your shoes I'd probably get another E2e. That way you don't have to keep two different kinds of lamp assemblies around, though for a loaner light, I'd get the G2 since the Nitrolon body can take a lot of punishment and still come out looking pretty at the end of it all.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Jan 19, 2006)

I noticed this thread a little late. I always thought the perfect starting Surefire collection would be an E1e, and L4, and an MN03 lamp. You'd get a one cell body, a two cell body, the low output lamp, the high output lamp, and the Lux V floodlight all in a set. You can mix and match pieces as needed (depending on the expected situation).

In your case, since you've already got the E2e, I might think about picking up a KL4 head and a Vital Gear FB1 body. Your local dealer ought to have the KL4 head, but you'll have to order the FB1 online.


----------



## helios (Jan 20, 2006)

I say just go for it and get the Dominator 10X. Three hours at 60 lumens and 20 min at 500 lumens. I also have a Digilight NT9 that I got on Ebay for about $70. At 175 lumens its an awesome light in such a small package (35 min runtime). Good luck, you just can't go wrong with any Surefire product.


----------



## cobra-ak (Jan 20, 2006)

nc987 said:


> I own a small collection of SureFire personal lights. E2L, L5, U2, both winelights (E2E and E1E) and a 6P, I also have a M3T but its hardly a personal light. Anyways my latest purchase was a E2L off of a tradeshow rep for 53 dollars last week. This light has blown me away, i had fiddled with one of these before and it didnt impress me but once I got it out in the dark I was very impressed. It doesnt have much spill as im used to coming from the L5, U2, etc. But whats really impressive is the throw and perfection of the beam. Its a very intense beam and the symmetry is perfect. I have become a big fan of the TIR lenses now. The flashlight feels good and light in your hands and the 6 hours of runtime really appealed to me coming from these other lights where your lucky to get a full hour out of a new set of batteries. Since I got this my other lights still have their purposesand get used but this is my EDC for now. I would highly recommend this or the E1L as a first Surefire light. Hope this helps.


Same here my E2L impressed me the brightness and the throw are awesome with the KL1. It is my favorite SF


----------



## AlexSchira (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, a KL1 Head would give me the ability to mix and match. If I ever get deal on a E1 body, the KL1 on it would give me a nice little walking light that would fit my hat bill perfectly. But still, any word on how Li-ons would work with the stock E2E bulb? The idea of a rechargable and interchangable Surefire system just sounds too good to me. 
...Also, wouldn't just getting an E1L give me the KL1 and the body? I imagine I'd need the lower output bulb to work with the one 123, though.


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jan 20, 2006)

After getting an E2E I next got a KL4 head for it, then an E1L. You are right, that would give you the one cell body and the LED head. You would need the E1E bulb and you could then make a 1 cell incan an put the KL1 on the two cell body. The KL1 head will work with either one or two rechargeable R123s. The KL4 head will work with 1 rechargeable 123 and in the two cell body with a Pila or similar rechargeable battery. Two rechargeable 123s will damage the KL4. 

Im currently using the E1L as is, with a diffuser and a two stage switch powered with a rechargeable 123. My KL4 head is on an E2E body with a two-stage tailswitch and a Pila for power. I have not used the incan head for months. It is sitting on my nightstand. I do use other incans though and I might be more likely to use the incan on the E series if it werent for that.


----------



## stevesurf (Jan 20, 2006)

I saw a version of the L2 at the Surefire Anti-Terrorist Symposium in NYC last year and I realized that this was the perfect light for all of my uses:
Nighttime walking and cycling and personal security. I'm very new here, but have owned a good deal of Maglights and Inovas and was just amazed at the versatility and brightness. The only (minor) drawback to this light is IMHO that the front element can get sustantially hot in the high brightness mode for extended periods.


----------



## cernobila (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, plenty of opinions on this one.....I have plenty of Surefires but at the end of the day I will reach for my L2...thin, two light levels, I use the low level most of the time yet has greater output on high than the 6P/G2 lights and far more practical beam in close quarters. I like to see as much as I can close around me...so, sorry to buck the trend and pick the L2...this is my EDC light...my G2/6P's stay in my flashlight draw...when I want a strong light I pick my Tigerlight Gold 8" and yes I also carry this one in my pocket (I have good sized pockets) on our forest walks at night, good luck with your quest.


----------



## AlexSchira (Feb 10, 2006)

Looking into stocking up on 123s for the season. Still looking into an LED head and/or rechargable cells, but for right now, I'm looking at the more basic add-ons. Such as, a SF-brand larnyard or the spares-carrier. In a perfect world, would I be able to use the larnyard that came with the carrier on the light? Also, would anyone even recommend a carrier in the first place? By this point, I'm looking into getting a nice little hard case with cut-away foam just for little Mr. Executive.


----------



## quokked (Feb 10, 2006)

Aaah the development of another flashaholic 
You could kill two birds with one stone Alex and get this offer
http://www.batterystation.com/cr123a.htm
from battery station 
scroll down and there`s a pelican 1040 case with a foam cutout for a 
light and 10 BS CR123s as well
I whipped my own version of this up using some sponges, a knife and some batteries but it`s a lot easier buying pre made 
...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 11, 2006)

Will an E1 executive have enough power to light a KL4 module UP? How's the performance of the Luxeon 5 with only one CR123 battery? In Surefire's website, it's stated that only the KL1 module is compatible with the E1 serie? Is that true?


----------



## AlexSchira (Feb 25, 2006)

...Very serious about getting a back-up with how often I use this thing. I found a local deal on an e1L, but I'm not sure it would be the best choice. On one hand, I'd get the smaller body for concealed carry and the infamous KL1 head to form the e2L which would kick. Also, an e1L would be a nice light by itself, fellow light or not. Can anyone attest to the e1L?


----------

